# UMIK-1 with TrueRTA



## SoundMan83 (Dec 23, 2012)

I spent a lot more money buying a DBX RTA-M, and USB Pre amp. I'm impressed that the miniDSP UMIK-1 comes with a calibration file. 
Has anyone used this with True RTA? If so what do you think?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Haven't tried it with TrueRTA but can't think of any reason it shouldn't work, it's a good mic.


----------

